# When Couples Break Up, According To Facebook Data. Alternatively, He/She Was Way Out



## Dollface (Nov 4, 2010)

“I don't know about you, but I've never been broken up with. Shot and left for dead, sure, but never broken up with. The few times it almost happened I tricked the girl/dino into giving it another shot, and then broke up with her the next day. Haha, works like a charm! Well, at least until they start smashing your electronics and beating your car with a rake. Womens.
A very interesting data visualization from infographic wizard David McCandless is making its way around the web, depicting the most common times a year that people break up -- via Facebook status updates.

McCandless whipped out the chart during a TED talk this past summer. Apparently, he and his team scraped 10,000 status updates for the phrases "break up" and "broken up," and made the following discoveries: 1). A ton of people break up before social occasions like Spring Break and the summer, 2). Mondays aren't just the start of the work week -- there're the end of many a relationship, 3). People have the decency not to dump their significant others on Christmas Day.
That chart is really fascinating and all (I didn't actually bother looking at it), but I can already tell you when most people break up. The day one of them finds out the other is cheating. Also a popular date for gun-related deaths!” - Geekolgie
http://www.geekologie.com/2010/11/when_couples_break_up_accordin.php


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 4, 2010)

I heard this on the radio earlier...didn't they also so people break up on Valentine's Day?
And btw I don't have much to say bout this.


----------



## Dollface (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah ! I agree with you , i think we should treasure friends around us .


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2010)

If only I could add my own experiences to the list. Personally if I was going to break up with someone I'd do it on their birthday. You know like, screw them.


----------



## Candypants (Nov 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> If only I could add my own experiences to the list. Personally if I was going to break up with someone I'd do it on their birthday. You know like, screw them.


 
why do you think so Dene ?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2010)

Because he doesn't understand how easy it is to go to a bar and pick up a rebound on your birthday


----------



## Candypants (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah I know . Do you have similar experience ?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2010)

Ehh most of my relationships have been un-titled, so it's really hard to say. In the times I've been unhappy with those relationships, I could never do it when something like that was getting close, I don't know, I guess I've felt like they deserved to be happy on days like that (like I avoided almost breaking up with my girlfriend for pretty much a whole month because we had so much going on and I was too stressed but I still wanted her to enjoy all the stuff we had planned, so we didn't talk about it until I finally got over-stressed and problems got solved, we're still together ). I've never once tried to pick up a girl at a bar though, definitely not my thing. I'm not into the whole rebound/one night ordeal anyway.


----------



## Candypants (Nov 4, 2010)

What you did are very good . And congratulate that you and your girlfriend are still together .

Well done !


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2010)

Candypants said:


> why do you think so Dene ?


 
I'm not sure I understand your question. The reason I think I would do it on their birthday is because it'd hurt them the most.


----------



## Candypants (Nov 4, 2010)

This time , i know what you said ,but i think it's a little cruel to do this .


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2010)

Of course it isn't nice


----------



## Candypants (Nov 4, 2010)

Why do you want to do this ?


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I don't want to do this. I don't have a girlfriend nor do I want one and if I had one I would certainly hope it didn't go to the crappers.

However mainly I'm just a mean person if I feel like it.


----------



## Candypants (Nov 4, 2010)

No one want to do this ,it's too cruel . we need talk with each other , and solve problems.

I think you just make a joke with us !


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> I'm not sure I understand your question. The reason I think I would do it on their birthday is because it'd hurt them the most.


Why do you think you'd want to hurt hem?


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 4, 2010)

Man, I said it a long time now!

Why don't we just move these forums to Facebook, it seems it belongs there, or at least most of the posters.

If you start a tread that is cubing related you will have three replys telling your ideas is of no good and that's it (most of the times). But if you start a typical FB thread like this one it have 100 posts in a day


----------



## Dollface (Nov 4, 2010)

OK ! I know what you mean Kenneth , i will release some topics related to the cube. I just want to share something with the forum's member , that's all !
I will be more careful next time !
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> If you start a tread that is cubing related you will have three replys telling your ideas is of no good and that's it (most of the times)


 
Obviously, the solution is to come up with better ideas.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 4, 2010)

April fool's day would be ideal...
"I'm breaking up with you."
"What?!?!? You jerk!!"
"Ow! don't you know what day it is?"
"Oh right... hahah! funny..."
"Oh, but I was being serious about breaking up with you."


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2010)

Candypants said:


> No one want to do this ,it's too cruel . we need talk with each other , and solve problems.
> 
> I think you just make a joke with us !


 
No joke. And don't worry because I don't have a girlfriend and I will never have one so nobody will ever have to face the wrath of Dene.



Lucas Garron said:


> Why do you think you'd want to hurt hem?


 
Why would I want to break up with them if I didn't have something against them?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2010)

Dene, not always do relationships end up bad. Sometimes you break up because you just aren't happy, your lives take you two different directions. If he/she cheat on you, that's one thing, but if you are just drifting apart (although this can usually be fixed), this is both people's faults and not always because it had something to do with a fight, etc.


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2010)

So what? We drift apart, I decide to end it, her birthday is coming up. I'm all set.


----------



## flan (Nov 4, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> April fool's day would be ideal...
> "I'm breaking up with you."
> "What?!?!? You jerk!!"
> "Ow! don't you know what day it is?"
> ...


 
hahahah LOLOLOL


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2010)

Dene said:


> So what? We drift apart, I decide to end it, her birthday is coming up. I'm all set.


 
Really? Usually at that point you still love the person and care for them, but you just aren't happy in that relationship anymore. You usually don't want them suffering a days that are supposed to be good days for them.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 4, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> April fool's day would be ideal...
> "I'm breaking up with you."
> "What?!?!? You jerk!!"
> "Ow! don't you know what day it is?"
> ...


 
Lol you and Dene are _sooooo_ nice


----------



## Kynit (Nov 4, 2010)

Aww, people break up a lot on my birthday 



fatboyxpc said:


> You usually don't want them suffering a days that are supposed to be good days for them.


Define "you".


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 5, 2010)

People.


----------



## Kynit (Nov 5, 2010)

You can't speak for the whole world...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 5, 2010)

Kynit said:


> You can't speak for the whole world...


 
I'm going to stop you right there. This is most definitely going to be one of the classic "long and pointless arguements about something silly and technical".


----------



## Dollface (Nov 5, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'm going to stop you right there. This is most definitely going to be one of the classic "long and pointless arguements about something silly and technical".


 
Ah gotcha. Sorry, didn't read your post properly... Boy, you're evil! LOL


----------

